# New animals have been added to the game



## RobinHoody (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey there,

I am level 37 and I was looking in my contact book and I saw that I had 3 new contacts. Yesterday I was still level 37 and I still had 40 contacts and now I have 43. Soo spread the news!

UPDATE: I saw at my ingame notifications that 4 new animals have been added. So spread the news!


----------



## Dede (Dec 5, 2017)

Also to top that off, increased friend points earned until 11th Dec. So get those animals levelling!


----------



## Flare (Dec 5, 2017)

rip Marshal looks like he was left out.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 5, 2017)

Perfect birthday surprise for me *frolics*


----------



## Dede (Dec 5, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> Perfect birthday surprise for me *frolics*



Ohhhh happy birthday!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Flare said:


> rip Marshal looks like he was left out.



WHAT.  Oh well, they're probably adding them a little bit at a time.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes, my favorite Welcome Amiibo villager is in the app! I'm crafting all the furniture needed to invite him to my campsite right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(It's Raddle by the way)


----------



## TrinaAitch (Dec 5, 2017)

It's my birthday too.  Too bad Tangy wasn't added.  She's my favourite.


----------



## Cryptade (Dec 5, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yes, my favorite Welcome Amiibo villager is in the app! I'm crafting all the furniture needed to invite him to my campsite right now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (It's Raddle by the way)



Yes! I was very happy seeing Raddle was added as well, I've immediately began crafting his furniture and getting his friendship up to invite him. Just in time as I'm finishing the construction of the max level Cool amenity. I love the description they gave him too.

Really the only thing is that there's a lot of really popular villagers (as well as a lot of WA ones but that's pretty understandable). hopefully as they add more they'll mix things up. I'd love to see the bizarre and not-so-well-known ones. I doubt they'll be able to fit all the villagers in though.


----------



## Licorice (Dec 5, 2017)

Meh I’m only looking forward to Bea.


----------



## squidpops (Dec 5, 2017)

Aw boo I don't have Raddle yet  I have bluebear, antonio, phoebe and agnes. I guess I'll unlock Raddle at some point later? (for reference I'm level 30 right now)


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 5, 2017)

Dede said:


> Ohhhh happy birthday!


Thanks Dede, that?s sweet of you :3



TrinaAitch said:


> It's my birthday too.  Too bad Tangy wasn't added.  She's my favourite.


A forum birthday buddy! I hope you have a magical day <3


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 5, 2017)

squidpops said:


> Aw boo I don't have Raddle yet  I have bluebear, antonio, phoebe and agnes. I guess I'll unlock Raddle at some point later? (for reference I'm level 30 right now)



I unlocked Raddle at level 36. From what I have seen, the animals unlock randomly for everyone so as long as you are level 30+ you could unlock Raddle at any any level up. Unless Nintendo purposefully made him unlock in the later levels (35+), but I'm not sure.


----------



## WynterFrost (Dec 5, 2017)

I had already unlocked all the villagers (lv36 I think?) and when the next cycle started the new ones were added automatically instead of me needing to level up which is handy


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 5, 2017)

there's so many animals I have in my contacts that I haven't talked to yet and now 3 new ones just appeared (phoebe, blue bear and sandy) and it's stressing me out because I'm working on getting the villagers who give cotton and they're all giving me steel for the quests akdowmqomwo


----------



## mitfy (Dec 5, 2017)

i got raddle, antonio, and phoebe. yay phoebe! i can't wait for avery


----------



## Aleigh (Dec 5, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yes, my favorite Welcome Amiibo villager is in the app! I'm crafting all the furniture needed to invite him to my campsite right now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (It's Raddle by the way)



I was so ecstatic when I found out Raddle was added! None of my super all-time favorites are in PC but now I have Raddle to hold me off until they add the others c: (@ Pierce @ Cookie @ Tom @ Dobie - I'm waiting on you)


----------



## squidpops (Dec 5, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I unlocked Raddle at level 36. From what I have seen, the animals unlock randomly for everyone so as long as you are level 30+ you could unlock Raddle at any any level up. Unless Nintendo purposefully made him unlock in the later levels (35+), but I'm not sure.



So, happily enough, I just leveled up to 31 and Raddle unlocked for me yay


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2017)

I crafted all the furniture Raddle wants! Now all I have to do is invite him in my campsite.

YYYYYEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!! I'm SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Dec 6, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> WHAT.  Oh well, they're probably adding them a little bit at a time.



I was anticipating that reaction from you.

I'm still Lolly-less, but I at least have Cherry and Punchy. I need to unlock Flip, which is gonna be a pain, just so I can get my Happi Tee.

I'm even more miffed that my blue cap, jinbei shorts, and ninja sandals aren't even in the game, yet!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 6, 2017)

Looks like they all have steel as a main resource


----------

